# syndicates photo thread 03



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I decided to make a new photo thread again  
Here we go!

_Ornithoctoninae sp_."Malthai"
(Adult Female)







_Ornithoctoninae sp_."Malthai"
(Juvenile)







_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _
(2nd Instar Spiderling)







_Coremiocnemis sp_."Malaysia"
(Juvenile)







More to come soon!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 20, 2009)

ARRRRRG!  Great pics man.  When are we gonna be able to get some O. sp. "Malthai" slings from ya?  Stop being a slacker and get to work.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2009)

heh thanks Curt!Once a male matures here its on ;]


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice pics chris! That Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai" is very pretty :drool:


----------



## olablane (Feb 20, 2009)

Really likin that sp. Malthai!!!!!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome shots Chris, keep em coming!
I'm digging the Coremiocnemis sp."Malaysia"


----------



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!The sp."Malthai" is really cool!
Prob one of the most interesting things about these is that they build trapdoors


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 20, 2009)

that's very interesting like 'trapdoor spiders'.
BTW, could u tell me how big do sp."Malthai"  get?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics chris, keep them coming 

The malthai is awesome looking, I love the little trap door.


----------



## olablane (Feb 20, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Thanks guys!The sp."Malthai" is really cool!
> Prob one of the most interesting things about these is that they build trapdoors


That is great!! Quick, quick you must breed them so I can purchase some!!!!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> that's very interesting like 'trapdoor spiders'.
> BTW, could u tell me how big do sp."Malthai"  get?


The adult females reach about 5-5.5" leg span.Stocky spiders to!



olablane said:


> That is great!! Quick, quick you must breed them so I can purchase some!!!!


Thanks!I have a large breeding group here so all in good time ;]


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2009)

_Orphnaecus sp._"Cebu"  
(Newly molted adult female)







_Coremiocnemis tropix_
(Spiderling)


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2009)

Urban spiders haha

_Grammostola rosea_
(Sub-Adult female)













_Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## syndicate (Mar 1, 2009)

Some new molts and some new photos :]

_Ornithoctoninae_ G sp."Haplopelma robustom"
(adult female)







_Haplopelma hainanum_
(newly molted adult female)







_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_
(sub-adult)







_Phidippus audax_
(freshly molted adult female)


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Cutting Edge !*

Very nice pictures chris!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks LOL


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 1, 2009)

ROFL  
I'm digging the Orphnaecus sp."Cebu"
They look quite similar to Selenocosmia.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 3, 2009)

syndicate said:


> (...)
> _Haplopelma hainanum_
> (newly molted adult female)
> (...)


Hi Chris,

the one that wasn't interested much in the male? >> click me!!! <<
I would like to purchase some CB _H.hainanum_ slings in the near future, 
so I wouldn't mind if you could make it possible ;-)

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## syndicate (Mar 4, 2009)

Larkin said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> the one that wasn't interested much in the male? >> click me!!! <<
> I would like to purchase some CB _H.hainanum_ slings in the near future,
> ...


Hello Tomasz,
Same female yes.I still have the male around and a few others waiting to mature so hopefully I will have some luck with these :]
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Mar 4, 2009)

_Haplopelma schmidti_
(Adult female)





Looking very gravid!!Fingers crossed


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I just noticed..Ornithoctoninae G sp."Haplopelma robustom" looks very similar to H.costale.


----------

